# Anyone play guitar?



## darkhorse70 (25 September 2014)

Just wondering if any one is good at playing guitar. I recently started taking lessons. I'm maybe 2 months in (8 lessons). My instructor is very passionate about music. I think his studying his masters in music. Not sure but was curious as how you actually play a song.

I know how to read notes up to the third fret and know some chords. But when I look up songs on the net, it just says chord patters but does not say any strumming patterns. So its very confusing. My instructor is still teaching me the basics. Hence I haven't started playing any real songs and im kind of impatient. I want to play some rock songs already loll.


----------



## barney (25 September 2014)

darkhorse70 said:


> Just wondering if any one is good at playing guitar. I recently started taking lessons. I'm maybe 2 months in (8 lessons). My instructor is very passionate about music. I think his studying his masters in music. Not sure but was curious as how you actually play a song.
> 
> I know how to read notes up to the third fret and know some chords. But when I look up songs on the net, it just says chord patters but does not say any strumming patterns. So its very confusing. My instructor is still teaching me the basics. Hence I haven't started playing any real songs and im kind of impatient. I want to play some rock songs already loll.





Been playing for 45 years ...and I'm a damn site better guitarist than I am a trader let me give you the drum(pun intended)

M8, the resources on the net are almost endless (Youtube will keep you busy for a few years!). You are at that terrible age where you probably want to be a rock God overnight:

Start with the simple stuff and work your way into it ... you will learn something new everyday for the rest of your life, but like anything you need to do some groundwork and go through a bit of grind and boredom before you will improve.

One of my favorite players is Paul Gilbert ... check him out


----------



## Craton (25 September 2014)

Yeah, bit of life long muso here, still gigging, guitar/bass.

Music is all about timing so learning to "keep good time" (2/4, 3/4, 4/4 and so on) is hell important. Try to learn to play by ear too. With all the YouTube and stuff on the interwebz, should be a breeze to find strumming patterns or better still, load up and play along with ya fav tune. 

Check out: http://www.essential-music-theory.com/rhythm-tree.html to learn more about time values. Oh, and you can get free Apps that have a Metronome built in too.

Practice, practice, practice WITHOUT looking at the fret board, learn that finger board like the back of your hand.

Strumming, down on the one count, up on the two count, down on the three count and up on the four count.

Wanna pump the quavers, all down strokes eight to the bar. 

All the best with it as it sure is a lot of fun.


----------



## darkhorse70 (25 September 2014)

Haha barney maybe not a rock god but I would still like to seduce woman with my guitar skills one day loll. Ill check out paul gilbert now.

Craton, I agree with timing. I use my foot but my instructor is getting me a metronome. The problem I have is youtube doesnt tell you about timing and so many videos chuck in their own twist.

Also I get confused with the strumming. It doesnt tell you the strumming pattern etc. Hopefully I can play a metallica song. I want to get an electric guitar asap.

By the way craton, where do you ride? Nice dp haha


----------



## Logique (25 September 2014)

It takes years darkhorse, wish I could say otherwise. 

If you're impatient, look up the web on how to tune your guitar to to open G or C#. Then add a metal or glass bottleneck. Bit of gain on the amp.

Careers have been built on less!  

If you can afford it, a good effects stomp board from your local muso shop.


----------



## darkhorse70 (25 September 2014)

Thanks logique. Money is not the issue. I just thought I should get good at accoustic before moving onto electric. 

Im patient if I can actually start playing ONE song. At the moment its random notes and stuff. Sooooo boring.

Barney I just listened to Paul Gilbert. He had sick skills. You should see my instructor. He's crazy at flamenco.


----------



## luutzu (26 September 2014)

darkhorse70 said:


> Thanks logique. Money is not the issue. I just thought I should get good at accoustic before moving onto electric.
> 
> Im patient if I can actually start playing ONE song. At the moment its random notes and stuff. Sooooo boring.
> 
> Barney I just listened to Paul Gilbert. He had sick skills. You should see my instructor. He's crazy at flamenco.




I had a crack at it a long time ago, didn't go anywhere with it so take my advice as maybe not what to do.

Spend a couple of hours on basics of how to read the music notes, then in addition to what formal stuff you have to learn, spend time just start playing your favourite song... Note by note, as far as you can.

To just learn theory and methods will be very boring and you'll just give up after a while. Playing a proper song force you to apply what you just learn as well as skip ahead a bit... make it more interesting.


There's software out there you can download that takes you step by step.


----------



## Craton (26 September 2014)

darkhorse70 said:


> Craton, I agree with timing. I use my foot but my instructor is getting me a metronome. The problem I have is youtube doesnt tell you about timing and so many videos chuck in their own twist.
> 
> Also I get confused with the strumming. It doesnt tell you the strumming pattern etc. Hopefully I can play a metallica song. I want to get an electric guitar asap.
> 
> By the way craton, where do you ride? Nice dp haha




By YouTube I mean that I can listen not so much see the song. I use my ear to find the key and work out the chords, notes from there.

Strumming, hmmm, listen to the rhythm, imitate what you hear, takes time though to get the hands to do what the mind wants and ear hears. Practice, practice, practice till your fingers bleed. Seriously.

Riding. I ride Long Distance all over this land. Check out http://www.ironbutt.com, http://www.farriders.com and http://www.distanceridersaustralia.org


----------



## darkhorse70 (26 September 2014)

Thanks luutzu, thats the plan. You just want to get to that stage where you can enjoy the music you play.

Craton, ive got a long way to go but atleast my wrist doesnt get sore anymore. By the way I thought you would ride enduro or moto cross.


----------



## Craton (26 September 2014)

darkhorse70 said:


> Craton, ive got a long way to go but atleast my wrist doesnt get sore anymore. By the way I thought you would ride enduro or moto cross.




Guitar is an unforgiving instrument but worth every bit of the blood, sweat and tears. Much like riding.

Ha ha, yeah in my younger day, road bikes were for racing so chook chasing was the norm but I've had enough of crunching on dirt and fillin' in me mates, oh and chains. Now, I ride a Kwaka 1400GTR shaftie, mostly LD and 2up and am so enjoying burning up the tar.


----------



## darkhorse70 (26 September 2014)

Haha craton. I had a supermoto but I realized everything I wanted to do on a bike was easier on dirt. My 16 year old brother just got his first bike and I convinced my mate to get one so now we try to go tracks every week or two.

But as you said bikes get funner as you get better just like guitars.


----------



## Faramir (26 September 2014)

I read music fine on the violin (& piano) but on guitar, I tend to be lazy and just read tabs.

Practice a bit each day and your wrist and fingers will get stronger and more flexible. Start off with simple open chords and individual notes.

I haven't played the violin for over 22 years. I played violin whilst I was a child and teenager. It made picking up the guitar abit easier. Concentrate on the 'boring' stuff like scales, tuning and timing especially (my biggest letdown).

It is easy to become too impatient and just concentrate on songs you like. Learn the basics like music theory first. I skipped the basics and played a price for it. (I jumped into Metallica and other metal songs ASAP - no wonder I made little progress.)

When you have made enough progress, you will be able to play along with the CD player (or iPod nowadays?). Many others may suggest backing tracks but playing along with the original songs worked just fine for me. I started listening to the drums and bass when I was playing with the CD player. It made me appreciate how talented drummers are.

I also stopped playing guitar about 6 or 7 years ago. I pick it up every now and then but I rarely find time - only  during holidays. Mainly my acoustic guitar. Can't remember the last time I opened up my electric guitar case and turn on my amp. The simple songs like Seek and Destroy and Four Horsemen seem so much harder to play now.

Good luck with your new found interest. It is a whole new world and you will find yourself buying bits and pieces constantly. Visit guitar shops and just sit there and play a few guitars. Don't be a show off. (Watch Wayne's World - no 'Stairway to Heaven' is so '80s.) After a while you will get a feel of which guitar suits you.

Ironically, I brought my motorbike about 8 years - Honda Spada. Had no money or desire to upgrade. My Spada is doing just fine. I do not want to say that the motorbike replaced my guitar as my hobby because it is not true. I will pick up the guitar soon.


----------



## Faramir (27 September 2014)

darkhorse70 said:


> but I would still like to seduce woman with my guitar skills one day loll.



Ha Ha - that is so '80s. Girls aren't into guitar gods nowadays.



> Hopefully I can play a metallica song. I want to get an electric guitar asap.



You definitely won't seduce a woman now - not unless you practice your death metal singing lol. Burton C Bell from Fear Factory is my fav vocalist. I saw them the first time they came to Australia.
Play 'One', at least the intro part. Actually, play other songs before you progress to Metallica. Sad as this sounds, you may have to play pop songs  My first song was either Crowded House something so strong, or Stairway to Heaven or a Supertramp song (give a little bit??) I honestly cannot remember. Classical Guitar is more interesting than pop.

Pick your guitar and amp carefully. Get advice but also get what suits your hand. Just because Metallica mainly play ESP Guitars, it does not mean ESP are the best guitars for you.

Have fun. Enjoy the music and forget about what others think, don't waste time trying to impress someone else.


----------



## darkhorse70 (27 September 2014)

Thanks for the feedback Faramir. My aunty im america is a music teacher. Her kids (my cousins) one is a guitarist and the other a drummer. They are VERY good from what ive heard.

Haha seducing woman wouod be a plus but once youve heard a music come out of a reap guitar, listening to it off the radio/internet etc has no comparison.

Haha I hate that pop stuff. I was trying to play metallica nuthing else matters, was to hard. I tried to play some other songs but atleast ive learnt some chords. Im nearly finished my basic lessons so hopefully my tutor starts teaching me some real songs.

Do any wheelies on your spada? Haha


----------



## burglar (27 September 2014)

darkhorse70 said:


> ... metallica nuthing else matters, ...





Change to cello and try to match these dudes!! :


----------



## darkhorse70 (28 September 2014)

Thats sick burglar.haha at the head banging during the solo.


----------



## Faramir (28 September 2014)

darkhorse70 said:


> Haha I hate that pop stuff. I was trying to play metallica nuthing else matters, was to hard. I tried to play some other songs but atleast ive learnt some chords. Im nearly finished my basic lessons so hopefully my tutor starts teaching me some real songs.



Don't worry about songs. Pop songs only have 2-3 chords. Practice exercises that are given to you. Get the foundation first. Learn easy parts of songs if you must learn a song. Then you can learn the rest of the song later when your playing improves.



darkhorse70 said:


> Do any wheelies on your spada? Haha



I don't do wheelies.


----------



## johenmo (7 October 2014)

Hey Darkhorse.  I've played a bit of bass & guitar over the decades.  Never had a lesson but I know I'd be better if I had. Some comments:
- the above posts all have good advice.
- practice every day - even 15 minutes.  Daily practice is a major help.
- don't give up.
- play with others if you can.
- get your teacher to include a couple of favourite songs in the teaching.  Builds interest.
- practice every day.
- don't give up.  I took a chunk out of my left little finger 6 months ago  ended up with 10mm.  Now have 3 fingers on my fretboard hand.  Everyone asked if I was giving up.  I said Nope.  I am now learning lap slide & loving it.  It also prompted me to use alternative tunings.  Ask Mr Google about these.  I like open D and open Dm - you get some funky sounding chords. 
- If you wanna solo etc, learn scales & modes, the notes on the fretboard.  Opens up all sorts of playing improvements.
- for bass check out Jaco Pastprius, John Entwistle & lots of others.
- re buying a guitar: you need to find one that feels right & hangs right.
- you'll struggle for a while then suddenly make a quantum leap to the next level.  I've seen in others that I have taught.
- As for strumming, you need to feel the beat & style of the song.

On a negative note I know some people who tried guitar & could't get it but swapped instruments (e.g. one went to Sax) & play very well.

Good luck


----------



## CanOz (7 October 2014)

johenmo said:


> Hey Darkhorse.  I've played a bit of bass & guitar over the decades.




Hmmm looks like a bottle of red and some tunes next stop in B'rat!


----------



## SmokeyGhost (9 August 2015)

Wondered if there was a thread on this subject.

A picture of my herd.

From left to right; Gretsch G5135, Squire Classic Vibe 50's Telecaster, Gibson Les Paul Studio Pro 2014, Martin GPCPA4, Maton A/E, Seagull S6 Original QI.  Not shown is a Crafter Lite CE CD/N (nylon string) A/E.

Only two amps.  A Yamaha THR10C and Yamaha THR5A.  They do what I need.


----------



## johenmo (9 August 2015)

SmokeyGhost said:


> Wondered if there was a thread on this subject.




I don't know of one but that sounds good to me.  My favourite bass is my early 60's Hofner President Bass - as old as me.  Great for jazz.  I also like my Sachar Amos weissenborn - lap slide is a totally different experience.


----------



## awg (15 August 2015)

johenmo said:


> I don't know of one but that sounds good to me.  My favourite bass is my early 60's Hofner President Bass - as old as me.  Great for jazz.  I also like my Sachar Amos weissenborn - lap slide is a totally different experience.





I have many fine guitars, basses, and mandolin, 40+ years of playing, but arthritis limits my playing capacity somewhat these days

After seeing this, am going to order up a lapslide, less pressure on the hands

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvKbbDBeBNo

(dude is playing an 8 string, tuned to Em7)

To the OP, have a few lessons, use Youtube, learn what YOU like.

btw, if you want to charm the chicks, learn to play acoustic and sing, never goes out of fashion


----------



## SmokeyGhost (2 September 2016)

It was a case of losing it in the sharemarket or by other means.  By other means won.


----------



## Craton (6 September 2016)

Good investment on top of a fine instrument I'd reckon there SmokeyGhost. C.F Martin, THE name in acoustics followed closely by Maton... 

Usually play elec. bass but for the Father's Day duo gig last Sunday, a few days before to bed in I put a new set of strings on my acoustic/elec. These were my first set of Martin strings, I was overwhelmed at the price and underwhelmed when playing these Phosphor Bronze Custom Light 52/11's. My normal guage for this axe.
The strings were not only sticky but rough to the touch and definitely impaired my playing to the point of frustration and distraction. Back to the silky smooth D'Addario's for me.

FWIW, the guitar I used is a Blueridge BR-40CE Contemporary Series Cutaway and plays as fast (and loud acoustically) as any other acoustic I've come across or that's been put up against it. Amazing find for the price and yes, bought new.

I've learnt over the years that when it comes to musical instruments, the asking price doesn't allows reflect the perceived reality. Lol, and no, that doesn't mean I'm belittling your acquisition. Naturally, over time I have added the odd vintage item/collectible or two in my stable of guitars and basses but alas, no Martin's or Maton's at this stage however, I do have a new addition in the shape of a Tele HH (twin humbuckers) in transit as I type this.

Ah music and the playing thereof, so soothes the savage beast!


----------



## SmokeyGhost (6 September 2016)

Thanks, Craton. That Blueridge looks rather nice and owning a Tele should be compulsory.

I've been having a lot of fun over the last few day fooling around with her (OOO-17SM).  She rings.  I was lucky enough to also get way back a Gibson J-45TV (2011 release) and then an Alhambra 7C.

For A/E I tend to use Daddario 13-56 and for electric Elixir 11-49's.  

I pasted a pic at post #20 of the other guitars I have.

Sure beats worrying about life in general.


----------



## Craton (6 September 2016)

Cool Smokey. Yes, did note your herd, very noice indeed!

Elixir's I use from time to time. Sizing, like brand, is a personal thing of course.

Dunno if you've come across this mob for  excellent value strings. I order the multi packs of acoustic and elec, a couple of two pack bass strings plus accessories in the one order. Delivery times have been quick.

Like for like, getting the same brand and size,  four (2x2) bass string packs cost the same as one from the local music store. Go figure!

The inbound Tele is replacing the 2011 MIA Bad Ass Custom Texas Special which I've moved on.

Down the track I'd like add at least one Gibson to my mob. Not a fan of their basses but am particularly fond of the LP sunburst and the ES-355 in cherry.

Here's my current flock of hollow bodies, both cutaways are acoustic/elec. The 12 stringer has lived as a six for a very, very, very long time. Not used since scoring the Blueridge and is now one of my "collector" items.


----------



## grah33 (6 September 2016)

darkhorse70 said:


> Just wondering if any one is good at playing guitar. I recently started taking lessons. I'm maybe 2 months in (8 lessons). My instructor is very passionate about music. I think his studying his masters in music. Not sure but was curious as how you actually play a song.
> 
> I know how to read notes up to the third fret and know some chords. But when I look up songs on the net, it just says chord patters but does not say any strumming patterns. So its very confusing. My instructor is still teaching me the basics. Hence I haven't started playing any real songs and im kind of impatient. I want to play some rock songs already loll.




u want to get really good, or near your potential on this instrument?  learn to play a scale lighting fast, or as fast as your natural ability allows. with correct information it can get  much faster than you think, as has happened to me.  G major top string to bottom, starting from third fret. check out guitar principles site by andreas.  great technique makes you good and this site will teach it to  you.  i'm busy these days so don't play much... when you can play faster, you will be playing much more accurately and better and easier than before. that's why i put this exercise for you to do, that you learn to play the scale really fast over time, so you see yourself get much faster at it.  i was doing it in 1/6ths 140bpm around but 120 bpm is the goal...  then after that whatever you play will be much better and easier to play. i now play things much more efficiently with less mistakes, even when i'm mucking around.  as in sports, it's all about maintain relaxed technique and minimal tension.  same with piano. and you can do things to when you play guitar, like moving pick/finger in advance to the position it needs to go (saves time, easier to play).  'problem solve' to get better. might just shred a scale now for no particular reason...also, takes sacrifice and desire and commitment. and don't stress over it as it's not important, just fun (something that happens to me with hobbies, but i've changed now)


----------



## SmokeyGhost (7 September 2016)

Craton said:


> Cool Smokey. Yes, did note your herd, very noice indeed!
> 
> Elixir's I use from time to time. Sizing, like brand, is a personal thing of course.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the heads up.  Useful site.  I do like those A/E's of yours.


----------



## qldfrog (7 September 2016)

grah33 said:


> u want to get really good, or near your potential on this instrument?  learn to play a scale lighting fast, or as fast as your natural ability allows. with correct information it can get  much faster than you think, as has happened to me.  G major top string to bottom, starting from third fret. check out guitar principles site by andreas.  great technique makes you good and this site will teach it to  you.  i'm busy these days so don't play much... when you can play faster, you will be playing much more accurately and better and easier than before. that's why i put this exercise for you to do, that you learn to play the scale really fast over time, so you see yourself get much faster at it.  i was doing it in 1/6ths 140bpm around but 120 bpm is the goal...  then after that whatever you play will be much better and easier to play. i now play things much more efficiently with less mistakes, even when i'm mucking around.  as in sports, it's all about maintain relaxed technique and minimal tension.  same with piano. and you can do things to when you play guitar, like moving pick/finger in advance to the position it needs to go (saves time, easier to play).  'problem solve' to get better. might just shred a scale now for no particular reason...also, takes sacrifice and desire and commitment. and don't stress over it as it's not important, just fun (something that happens to me with hobbies, but i've changed now)



Thanks for the hints


----------



## Tisme (7 September 2016)

My frustration:


----------



## SmokeyGhost (7 September 2016)

Tisme said:


> My frustration:
> 
> View attachment 68014




Aw, neat.  F hole hollow body, replete with Bigsby.  Is it 20T?


----------



## Logique (27 February 2017)

Samantha Fish tricks us, using Humbuckers on that customized Telecaster, it gives a fatter sound than you'd expect, but clean. This girl is a real talent, and seems to have an authentic feeling for the genre.

Nice to see the new forum software embeds on a supplied URL, fuss free.


----------



## Craton (25 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i was planning to swap SOME div. paying stocks out of DRP ( where they had them ) when i swapped to the aged pension  ( and still MIGHT )
> 
> but some of them i planned to turn to cash divs ( either fully or say 50/50 ) have been so mediocre  i have actually sold them down ( like WOW ) or exited completely ( like AMP , and IPL )
> 
> ...



Living remotely its hard to test drive any high end guitar so both were bought knowing that I could return for full refund (less freight) if I wasn't happy. The Gibson has a wider neck than my Tele or Strats and really feels proper comfy in my o/sized mitts, the p/ups, volume and tone controls are way more versatile than I expected so a bonus there.

The el cheapo I bought for the P90 p/ups. I'll need to get the luthier tools out again to fully eliminate string buzz on a couple of frets higher up but for the price, features (locking machine heads and in/out of phase push/pull volume controls) and finish it sounds and play really well, top value for money.

Leads. Been making my own since I can remember so you'll appreciate that I don't use el cheapo cables or connectors. Once the lead passing my "stress test", a little trick is that I use Araldite to fill the connector housing  making the lead, or at least the connector bomb proof. 

I tend to use the gold plated stuff for high fidelity audio/visual stuff although I do have a few as spares in the gig kit. Now, if I had a home recording studio... 🎸

Been a muso since the Primary School Fife and Drum days and has always been and still is, even in my mid 60's, massive fun


----------



## Belli (26 May 2022)

Craton said:


> Gibson has a wider neck than my Tele or Strats




A couple of mine






2014 Studio






Strat with shawbucker in bridge






J-45TV. Nuff said.


----------



## Gretsch (26 May 2022)

Craton said:


> Living remotely its hard to test drive any high end guitar so both were bought knowing that I could return for full refund (less freight) if I wasn't happy. The Gibson has a wider neck than my Tele or Strats and really feels proper comfy in my o/sized mitts, the p/ups, volume and tone controls are way more versatile than I expected so a bonus there.
> 
> The el cheapo I bought for the P90 p/ups. I'll need to get the luthier tools out again to fully eliminate string buzz on a couple of frets higher up but for the price, features (locking machine heads and in/out of phase push/pull volume controls) and finish it sounds and play really well, top value for money.
> 
> ...



I knew this was an investing forum, but are we talking guitars now?

An old muso myself, and technician. Been building and repairing tube amps since I was 18 and still like to keep my hand in.

As far as leads go, I don’t believe in gold plugs, nothing beats a quality connector, my fave is switchcraft and canare cable. I don’t fill my plugs with epoxy and I’ve never had one fail.

For the record, I’m a Fender man myself 😜


----------



## divs4ever (26 May 2022)

Gretsch said:


> I knew this was an investing forum, but are we talking guitars now?
> 
> An old muso myself, and technician. Been building and repairing tube amps since I was 18 and still like to keep my hand in.
> 
> ...



 most of the time  i used to go to the closest Cash Converters ( i hold CCV )  with my tiny Fender ( 9 volt battery )  practice amp AND leads  and test out  all the interesting  instruments  , try them for feel ease  of playing etc ( because i am going to re-string them and find an alternate tuning that works for THAT guitar ) some are cheap , some are ugly ( two Marlins  NOT Martin's  painted lime-green crackle  , similar but NOT identical ) some are models that don't seem to exist  ( a B.C Rich and a Charvel ) 

but yeah if i get set up again  .. i have this cute home-made valve amp ( cost $5 at a flea market ) the problem is i can't identify the valve ( if i need to replace it ) it looks like a 12AX7  and a 12AX7 works with massively reduced output , and despite a collection of valves ( from various sources ) no joy 

i would mind so much  but when teamed up with the Charvel  you get layers of harmonics that you can't believe ( otherwise it sounds like a cheap Yamaha not matter what amp and speakers you use )

 i just find something comfortable to play ( and affordable )


----------



## divs4ever (26 May 2022)

BTW  , if you become famous .. that favourite guitar   becomes almost priceless


----------



## Craton (26 May 2022)

Gretsch said:


> I knew this was an investing forum, but are we talking guitars now?



Yep, coz there's more to life than just investing/trading. 


Gretsch said:


> An old muso myself, and technician. Been building and repairing tube amps since I was 18 and still like to keep my hand in.



Most excellent!


Gretsch said:


> As far as leads go, I don’t believe in gold plugs, nothing beats a quality connector, my fave is switchcraft and canare cable. I don’t fill my plugs with epoxy and I’ve never had one fail.



You're not trying hard enough, LOL!
From experience when on tour and especially bush gigs, things can become ah... interesting even when the best of intentions from the "roadies" cause lead/cable/connector/lighting disassembly or, worse!.
We've a bush wedding booked in Oct so we'll be taking extras of everything.


Gretsch said:


> For the record, I’m a Fender man myself 😜



From your handle thought you'd be a Gretsch man. 
Anyway, GTK there's a few "entertainers" within the ASF membership.


----------



## Craton (27 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> most of the time  i used to go to the closest Cash Converters ( i hold CCV )  with my tiny Fender ( 9 volt battery )  practice amp AND leads  and test out  all the interesting  instruments  , try them for feel ease  of playing etc ( because i am going to re-string them and find an alternate tuning that works for THAT guitar ) some are cheap , some are ugly ( two Marlins  NOT Martin's  painted lime-green crackle  , similar but NOT identical ) some are models that don't seem to exist  ( a B.C Rich and a Charvel )



Half ya luck, onya.
B.C Rich and Charvel were real popular in the 80's and probably still are.


divs4ever said:


> but yeah if i get set up again  .. i have this cute home-made valve amp ( cost $5 at a flea market ) the problem is i can't identify the valve ( if i need to replace it ) it looks like a 12AX7  and a 12AX7 works with massively reduced output , and despite a collection of valves ( from various sources ) no joy



Que @Gretsch


divs4ever said:


> i would mind so much  but when teamed up with the Charvel  you get layers of harmonics that you can't believe ( otherwise it sounds like a cheap Yamaha not matter what amp and speakers you use )
> 
> i just find something comfortable to play ( and affordable )



There was a time that the emphasis was on affordable coz that was all one could afford.

Over the last dozen years or so I've been lucky enough to be able to invest in some quality instruments, at very reasonable prices and so far, have made quite a decent profit on the two I was willing to part with. 



> divs4ever:
> BTW  , if you become famous .. that favourite guitar   becomes almost priceless




The mind simply boggles at the prices David Gilmour (and other's) guitars can fetch! As an investment, Les Paul's #1 would be worth every penny.


----------



## Belli (27 May 2022)

May as well complete the herd.

Washburn F10S.  First guitar bought used.
Alhambra 7C - Classical guitar.
Taylor T5z Classic.

Amplifiers
Fender Acoustasonic 15 watts Solid State.
Vox AC4TV - 4 watt tube
And pure over-the-top indulgence Hand Wired Reissued Fender Champ 57 - 5 watts of tube goodness.

The huge array of pedals are a Ditto Looper and a Boss RV6.


----------



## Gretsch (27 May 2022)

Craton said:


> Yep, coz there's more to life than just investing/trading.






Craton said:


> From experience when on tour and especially bush gigs, things can become ah... interesting even when the best of intentions from the "roadies" cause lead/cable/connector/lighting disassembly or, worse!.
> We've a bush wedding booked in Oct so we'll be taking extras of everything.



Yep, been there, done some of them, and desert gigs (NT, WA)


Craton said:


> From your handle thought you'd be a Gretsch man.



Nah, I own a couple and at the time I was into my Roundup and figured I'd use Gretsch for my handle.
Show and tell time....Pretty huh!


Craton said:


> Anyway, GTK there's a few "entertainers" within the ASF membership.



Great stuff!


----------



## Gretsch (27 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> .. i have this cute home-made valve amp ( cost $5 at a flea market ) the problem is i can't identify the valve ( if i need to replace it ) it looks like a 12AX7  and a 12AX7 works with massively reduced output , and despite a collection of valves ( from various sources ) no joy



EF86?


----------



## Gretsch (27 May 2022)

Belli said:


> And pure over-the-top indulgence Hand Wired Reissued Fender Champ 57 - 5 watts of tube goodness.



Oh yeah !
My current project is to gut my Blues Jr and build a hand-wired Deluxe (5e3).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 May 2022)

darkhorse70 said:


> Just wondering if any one is good at playing guitar.



I'm not


----------



## Belli (22 June 2022)

As nothing much has been happening with shares (seriously, all the waffle going on is a distraction for long-term investors I think), I've been indulging in some serious efforts lately with the classical guitar attempting to nail Bach's Arioso - harder than I originally thought!.


----------



## Craton (28 June 2022)

Gretsch said:


> Oh yeah !
> My current project is to gut my Blues Jr and build a hand-wired Deluxe (5e3).



Nice one, there's just something about valve amps.

As it seems my bass playing gigs are over and the 6 string duo gigs will remain into the future, I've been looking at upgrading the guitar amp, pity none of the bass amps would suffice

I've been tempted by the new Tone Master Twin Reverb from Fender especially for the low weight and lower pricing now but, a valve amp I do like is Fender's Hot Rod ML, this really, really appeals.

For now though, just sticking and switching between the solid state Fender Champion 100 and Marshall ValveState 2000.


----------



## Belli (29 June 2022)

Craton said:


> there's just something about valve amps.




Not sufficiently expert to understand why but there sure is.  Only two small valve amps (Vox AC4TC, a 4 watt amp which are no longer made, and a Fender 57 Champ reissue of 5 watts) and they seem to have a warmth and clarity which I simply don't feel when I use the Fender Acoustasonic 15 watt solid state.

Mind you as I'm presently using a Zoom H4n* to record it could be my crappy playing which is the variable.

*Darn sensitive little beast it is too.


----------



## Craton (29 June 2022)

Belli said:


> Not sufficiently expert to understand why but there sure is.



In a nutshell, it's all in the way the signal is amplified as per this Masterclass link:



> What Is the Difference Between Tube Amplifiers vs. Solid-State Amplifiers?​The physical difference between a solid-state amp and a tube amp is that a solid-state machine derives amplification from electronic transistors, while a tube amp uses vacuum tubes (also known as valves). Transistors operate differently from tubes in the sense that they don’t pleasantly distort when pushed to their limit. By contrast, most players will tell you a tube amp sounds its very best when pushed to the max.
> 
> Here are some other key differences between tube and solid-state amps.
> 
> ...



So all a matter of personal choice and musical style/s I guess. 

BTW, we all sound crap to our own ear...


----------



## Belli (2 July 2022)

Thanks for that @Craton.



Craton said:


> BTW, we all sound crap to our own ear




The problem arises when we sound crap to the ears of others! 

I'm actually very fortunate as a friend was a working musician for many years (no need to buy a reliced Tele. His is naturally reliced.) Comes over now and again and is kind enough to provide gentle instruction.

Oddly as he had to do most of his sound checks while doing gigs, it stood him in good stead as the experience enabled him to jag a position at a University in the Audio Visual area recording and filming speeches, etc


----------



## Gretsch (8 July 2022)

Craton said:


> Nice one, there's just something about valve amps.
> 
> As it seems my bass playing gigs are over and the 6 string duo gigs will remain into the future, I've been looking at upgrading the guitar amp, pity none of the bass amps would suffice
> 
> ...



Yeah hot rods are decent amps, the thing I don’t like about them is the way they’re made. PCB’s. Give me a hand wired job any day. Like buying a tank.


----------



## Gretsch (8 July 2022)

Gretsch said:


> Oh yeah !
> My current project is to gut my Blues Jr and build a hand-wired Deluxe (5e3).



Well that was the plan, and plans change. Ended up building a complete new amp, box and all. Have to say, love the result.


----------



## Craton (8 July 2022)

Gretsch said:


> Well that was the plan, and plans change. Ended up building a complete new amp, box and all. Have to say, love the result.



Pics, where's the pics?!?
Onya for hand crafting your amp. I've noted there's a few YouTube vids on doing just that and that's piqued my interest. Might have a crack at it myself when I retire from the day gig... 🤔


----------



## Gretsch (8 July 2022)

Sure, pictures....Yes, a good retiree project for sure.
Amp done, box done, waiting for grill cloth to arrive and then have it painted. I'm going for a 2-pak finish in Fender surf green ... just to be different 
I'll post more pictures when it's finished.


----------



## Belli (10 July 2022)

Gretsch said:


> Sure, pictures....Yes, a good retiree project for sure.




Sweet.  I'm impressed.


----------



## Belli (14 July 2022)

I shouldn't have but I did. And OK, I'm sorry.  It isn't a Fender.

Used and it'd been available for a few months.  As I'm not a very good negotiator my mate went with me and gave the git the once over.  Some issues such as the jack needing attention.  The seller wanted a price which was only around $200 less than new.  I left them to it and ended up paying just over 55% of new.  Maybe over the odds but I did so want a T-style for a long time.

Classic Vibe Butterscotch Blonde


----------



## Gretsch (14 July 2022)

Belli said:


> I shouldn't have but I did. And OK, I'm sorry.  It isn't a Fender.
> 
> Used and it'd been available for a few months.  As I'm not a very good negotiator my mate went with me and gave the git the once over.  Some issues such as the jack needing attention.  The seller wanted a price which was only around $200 less than new.  I left them to it and ended up paying just over 55% of new.  Maybe over the odds but I did so want a T-style for a long time.
> 
> Classic Vibe Butterscotch Blonde



Yeah, you got it for a little over half price of new, I would say that's not a bad deal at all. 
Nice looking axe, love the butterscotch finish, congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## Gretsch (31 August 2022)

For those interested, here's the final product.


----------



## Belli (Yesterday at 8:24 PM)

Many would already be aware of this but some may not be.  If you are looking for backing tracks there are many on Spotify.  Do a search on 'backing tracks' or 'guitar backing tracks.'

As I have Spotify linked to my Sonos sytem with a number of speakers throughout the house, including in the lounge where I've paired them in stereo, I have found it a great way to spend an enjoyable couple of hours.


----------



## Gretsch (Yesterday at 8:41 PM)

Didn't know that, I use IReal Pro myself.


----------

